# Help my toddler reach and wash hands in Public



## Robert_1985 (7 mo ago)

very time my daughter washes hands in public she has no problem doing so. The issue is that it seems like public restrooms are not designed with small children in mind. Imagine if you were a little girl walking into a restroom and everything being oversized and way out of your grasp

my daughter is really small for her age. Literally everything is out of her reach , and to add insult to injury, most places don’t even have a stepstool available, so I guess kids just have to struggle 

so there my kid is, unable to see what she’s doing above the counter unless she’s on her tippy toes. Fossetts are too far, paper towels and/or hairdryers along with soap dispensers are a good foot or two above her head. she’s going to have to grow quite a bit to be able to reach these items

The issue I can’t find a comfortable way of holding her up to the sink to wash her hands. And I don’t want to put her up on the dirty counter.

so my question— How do you lift your kid up to the sink and help them wash their hands when there is not a stepstool? You only have two hands.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Run the water. Lift her with 2 hands so she can reach the water and soap. When hands are washed lift her down. 
Alternatively use hand wipes and dry hand wash liquid and wash with soap when you get home. 
Some restrooms here have a lower sink but not all by any means.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I did a couple of things, depending on the restroom. If the counter was dry and big enough, I would lift my child onto the counter, so they could sit next to the sink. They could then lean over and wash their hands with my standing there to keep them safe and stable. This was the easiest way, if it was available.
The other way I did it was to stand with my child between me and the sink. I would lift my child up and lean gently against them to keep them up and have my hands free to help them wash their hands. When I did this, I'd bend one knee and lift my leg up, to give them a sort of seat. This also helped keep them up, but it was very awkward, especially since I am quite short.


----------



## Robert_1985 (7 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> Run the water. Lift her with 2 hands so she can reach the water and soap. When hands are washed lift her down.
> Alternatively use hand wipes and dry hand wash liquid and wash with soap when you get home.
> Some restrooms here have a lower sink but not all by any means.


She also need help washing her hands. How could I left her up to the sink and I have both hands free to help her get soap and wash when there is no step stool?

I am trying to teach that she needs to wash her hands, later on we could use wipes.


----------



## Robert_1985 (7 mo ago)

Cynthia said:


> I did a couple of things, depending on the restroom. If the counter was dry and big enough, I would lift my child onto the counter, so they could sit next to the sink. They could then lean over and wash their hands with my standing there to keep them safe and stable. This was the easiest way, if it was available.
> The other way I did it was to stand with my child between me and the sink. I would lift my child up and lean gently against them to keep them up and have my hands free to help them wash their hands. When I did this, I'd bend one knee and lift my leg up, to give them a sort of seat. This also helped keep them up, but it was very awkward, especially since I am quite short.


Why don’t they make everything more kid friendly. Lots of times the soap is way too high, sinks are unusable, and hairdryers are also high up, they are quite literally hair dryers for very small kids. Plus they are loud and freak some kids out. Along with not even putting a stepstool in there. What’s up with that?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

ILOVEmyFAM said:


> Why don’t they make everything more kid friendly. Lots of times the soap is way too high, sinks are unusable, and hairdryers are also high up, they are quite literally hair dryers for very small kids. Plus they are loud and freak some kids out. Along with not even putting a stepstool in there. What’s up with that?


That's life. There's a standard height for counters. People are expected to help their children. You'll get used to it.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ILOVEmyFAM said:


> very time my daughter washes hands in public she has no problem doing so. The issue is that it seems like public restrooms are not designed with small children in mind. Imagine if you were a little girl walking into a restroom and everything being oversized and way out of your grasp
> 
> my daughter is really small for her age. Literally everything is out of her reach , and to add insult to injury, most places don’t even have a stepstool available, so I guess kids just have to struggle
> 
> ...


The way I see people do it is they just put one arm around their waist and raise them up for a minute. Of course you could also just moisten some towels and have her wipe down with those.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

ILOVEmyFAM said:


> How do you lift your kid up to the sink and help them wash their hands when there is not a stepstool? You only have two hands.


Really?? Put your arms around their waist and lift them?

Wtf?


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

ILOVEmyFAM said:


> Why don’t they make everything more kid friendly. Lots of times the soap is way too high, sinks are unusable, and hairdryers are also high up, they are quite literally hair dryers for very small kids. Plus they are loud and freak some kids out. Along with not even putting a stepstool in there. What’s up with that?


Millions of other parents have figured it out. You will too.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Sure it's annoying at times but it's something every parent has to figure out. Men's washrooms not having changing stations because "men don't do that", now that's a problem. Or boys trying to wash their hands in the urinal... 🥴

Option 1) I put one arm around their waist to lift them and help them wash with my free hand.

Option 2) I lift one leg off the ground and sit them on my thigh/knee while they lean over the sink. That gives me two free hands. This is how my wife does it most of the time.

Option 3) Lift them with both hands, which works better when they can do the water and soap themselves.

It's not always comfortable, but it is what it is. Parenting is full of uncomfortable things.

There are also folding travel stools if you really don't want to lift them, and travel potties and folding potty seats. If you go somewhere that has a family washroom, they are sometimes more child-friendly.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

bobert said:


> Sure it's annoying at times but it's something every parent has to figure out. Men's washrooms not having changing stations because "men don't do that", now that's a problem. Or boys trying to wash their hands in the urinal... 🥴
> 
> Option 1) I put one arm around their waist to lift them and help them wash with my free hand.
> 
> ...


I was an option one guy. 

One arm to lift em up, free hand dunk them. I mean help as needed. Course I'm a big guy.

Time passes, problem solved itself.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

When my son was little, I sort of crouched a bit, sat him straddling one of my legs and hooked my arms under his then we washed our hands together. I don't know how hygienic it was lol


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Of course public restrooms weren't designed for children. Is that really a surprise????? Like, ??????

Elementary schools and preschools are the only places you are going to see things child sized.


----------



## Robert_1985 (7 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> Run the water. Lift her with 2 hands so she can reach the water and soap. When hands are washed lift her down.
> Alternatively use hand wipes and dry hand wash liquid and wash with soap when you get home.
> Some restrooms here have a lower sink but not all by any means.


Thank you, how would you help them reach the kitchen sink, She is wanting to help me in the kitchen, but the stepstool that she uses in the restroom it’s not nearlyShe is wanting to help me in the kitchen, but the stepstool that she uses in the restroom it’s not even close to tall enough for her to operate the kitchen sink. We have even use one of our kitchen chairs and she still can’t even reach the Fossett.

so do you have any additional advice to help them reach the kitchen counter/sink? Which is much higher up than the restroom counter?


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

You don’t actually wash your hands…
They wash each other while you just stand there staring like a creep.


----------



## Robert_1985 (7 mo ago)

Rayr44 said:


> You don’t actually wash your hands…
> They wash each other while you just stand there staring like a creep.


What??


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

ILOVEmyFAM said:


> What??


It looks like English might not be your first language. I was just joking. My apologies.


----------

